# Need Advice HGH 16 yrs. old



## EXINEXIN (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello, I am 16 and I have tried to gain muscle naturally, but my genetics are not good at all for noticeable gains. I have been considering using HGH, but have found very little on their use in building muscle. I am also, trying to improve my track (110 hurdles) performance. PLEASE NO RESPONSES THAT JUST SAY DON'T USE THEM!!!

Questions:

1. Would 1 cycle of HGH give me noticeable gains?
2. What are the, short-term/Long-term, side-effects of using them at my age?
3. Should I use a post-cycle, if so, what should i use/do?
4. is genlei-jintropin a safe company to buy from?
5. I don't know very much terminology, but if I were to take it, what dosage would you recommend to see noticeable gains in strength/performance?
6. How long of a cycle should I take? / How often should I inject?
7. If I continue a high protein/high calorie diet, would I be able to maintain my gains?
8. How often should I work out/for how long, that is safe, on HGH?
9. Would it bloat my stomach like I see most body-builders have?

PLEASE, help me don't just say no!
Thank you, for your help and responses
Basically, I need unsolicited responses, tell the TRUTH


----------



## losieloos (Jun 1, 2014)

You need steroids. Anadrol should do the trick.


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 1, 2014)

Steroids seem to have too many side effects, and they are harder to get. Why do you recommend steroids, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

Ask your science teacher during lunch period....


----------



## losieloos (Jun 2, 2014)

Because they work.


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

I know why steroids work, I am just wondering why I can't get similar results with a cycle of HGH which appears to have less side-effects, and can I get a straight response please, answering my questions. haha


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

Nobody is going to help a 16 year old ruin his potential.


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

Would you rather me go into it without any knowledge, I understand I have a lot of potential right know with my natural testosterone etc. but my genetics make it very hard to make natural gains.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 2, 2014)

Jol 

I like birthday cake.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

You will find lil to no help from us here on that subject. You are too young to even be fukking around with it. Not even to mention that you're 16 and don't know shit about genetics or how to eat and build muscle. Hell for all we know, you don't even know how to train.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> Would you rather me go into it without any knowledge, I understand I have a lot of potential right know with my natural testosterone etc. but my genetics make it very hard to make natural gains.



You havent tried hard enough for long enough to know that.  You cannot tell me otherwise.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 2, 2014)

You're 16. Take absolutely nothing. Sorry that that's not what you want to hear.  Don't touch HGH right now. Do not touch steroids. 
Workout and eat. You're young enough to make good gains naturally. Using steroids or HGH right now will do nothing but screw you up. Do some more research.


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

But just saying no, won't help anything, can I get a actual response??? I understand I am very young for this, but why not help instead of just being ignorant


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

I have tried, but my genetics are terrible and would a small dosage 1 cycle screw me up in the long run?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2014)

Questions:

1. Would 1 cycle of bacon give me noticeable gains?
2. What are the, short-term/Long-term, side-effects of using bacon at my age?
3. Should I use bacon post-cycle, if so, what should i use/do?
4. is genlei-bacon a safe company to buy from?
5. I don't know very much terminology, but if I were to take bacon, what dosage would you recommend to see noticeable gains in strength/performance?
6. How long of a bacon should I take? / How often should I inject bacon?
7. If I continue a high bacon/high bacon diet, would I be able to maintain my gains?
8. How often should I work out/for how long, that is safe, on bacon?
9. Would bacon bloat my stomach like I see most body-builders have?

PLEASE, help me don't just say no bacon!


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

true, but people in my family have tried for years and do not have very good gains.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Would 1 cycle of HGH give me noticeable gains?

No, it would not.

2. What are the, short-term/Long-term, side-effects of using them at my age?

Short term--numb hands and water retention in the extremities.  Long term--nobody knows.

3. Should I use a post-cycle, if so, what should i use?

Not necessary with HGH administration.

4. is genlei-jintropin a safe company to buy from?

No.  Chinese HGH is bunk at this time.  They are having issues with raw material importation.

5. I don't know very much terminology, but if I were to take it, what dosage would you recommend to see noticeable gains in strength/performance?

You would need to take it for up to a year @ 3-6ius to see a noticeable gain in muscle or recovery.

6. How long of a cycle should I take? / How often should I inject?

ED injects.  A year is optimal....6 months is minimal.

7. If I continue a high protein/high calorie diet, would I be able to maintain my gains?

Yes.

8. How often should I work out/for how long, that is safe, on HGH?

High intensity is important.  Time doesnt dictate intensity.

9. Would it bloat my stomach like I see most body-builders have?

HGH grows everything.  Guts included.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

I"ll tell u what...
Post nude pics of your mom and/or sister (only if she's 18+)
And trini will help you solve your problems


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> Would you rather me go into it without any knowledge, I understand I have a lot of potential right know with my natural testosterone etc. but my genetics make it very hard to make natural gains.



Your genetics won't allow you. How hilarious.  You're 16. How long could you have possibly been training to know that you have some issue that won't allow you to build muscle? Here's a news flash for you. If you genetically can't build muscle then adding HGH or steroids won't help either, Its just not genetically possible for you. You're F cked.  But before you determine that you are permanently F cked.  Why don't you double check your training and eating first.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> But just saying no, won't help anything, can I get a actual response??? I understand I am very young for this, but why not help instead of just being ignorant



Youre being ignorant by not listening to hear what you want. 

Why dont you tell us about yourself and all the hard fought gains you've made over the....months you've been training? Tell us about your diet and workout routine. Lets see what kinda hardgainer you are


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for an actual response


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

He was doing rope push-downs w/his umbilical cord and sit-ups in the womb


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> I understand I have a lot of potential right know with my natural testosterone etc. but my genetics make it very hard to make natural gains.



Dat downtt maik no sinze


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

Boom, you got it trinijuice


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Wait, Big Luke you must be looking for Halfwit???


----------



## EXINEXIN (Jun 2, 2014)

A lot of you guys give this forum a bad reputation with the responses you give


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 2, 2014)

It wont help. You have plenty of gh already. Join a weights class at school, I have yet to see a dedicated 16 year old that couldnt put on good mass over a year if eating.

One ” cycle” of gh is what in your mind? The results you want would take a year and $$$.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 2, 2014)

Come on lil homie. I know where your heads at - being jacked is badass - it makes you look tough, right? Well guess what, you have to be tough to build muscle. You have to train hard 3-6 times a week and every time you train you gotta break a sweat, be outta breath, lift until you're in pain. Not to mention all the sacrifices you have to make in regards to your diet.


You said you are genetically fuccked and can't put on muscle. Well so was I.... I was obese at the age of 17. It took years to drop down to a skinny little punk weighing 150lbs. It took years after that to build a physique that is even remotely impressive compared to majority of the population. It can be done lil brosive. Hard work and dedication will get you there. 


Here is a pic of me natty - I was 20 at the time ~155lbs





Believe it or not I had to bust my ass to get there. And it was 100% worth all the hard work. Changing your body is one of the hardest, most rewarding accomplishments you can achieve.


-Lupinator


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> A lot of you guys give this forum a bad reputation with the responses you give



A lot of you newbies don't know shit. Period. You think you know everything being a smart ass teenager but guess again. If you need to ask these questions you don't need shit. Look it up and learn for yourself what happens. We hate spoon feeding the lazy who cant even bother to research on their own. Let a lone a 16 year old child who has no business of even considering it. 

Wheres that info about yourself? Lets see what you've done to get bigger thus far.....


----------



## woodswise (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> A lot of you guys give this forum a bad reputation with the responses you give



Most of the guys who have responded are among some of the best guys on here.  What they are having trouble with is the fact a 16 year old has concluded he is a hard gainer and wants a short cut and doesn't want them to give him a reality check.

Can HGH help?  Maybe.
Are there potentially serious side effects and what are they?  Yes very serious, including growth of organs including heart, which can lead to serious deformity as well as health problems (high blood pressure, diabetes, etc.) and shut down of your natural HGH production (very bad).
Is it worth it considering the risks?  Not at your young age.  Not until you have done everything you can for the next 10 years and not realized the gains you want.


Most of the guys on here spent years working out all natural before they tried AAS.  They know how hard it is to make natural gains.  And they know from experience AAS is not the solution at your young and tender age.  Your resistance to that basic knowledge means there is little they can say to you to help because you are not open to the most important advice of all.


----------



## don draco (Jun 2, 2014)

You asked for the truth, and here it is -- you don't need HGH.  And if you're not making gains without drugs, what makes you think that you'll accomplish anything noteworthy with them? 

At 16 y/o if you're not making progress I can almost guarantee that you're not trying as hard as you think you are. How long have you been training? 

Lay out your diet & training regimen for us.  Let's start there.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah, todays youth, a real bunch of go-getters. I get mad if nobody spoon feeds me through everything, and I don't get my way...fuk me!


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jun 2, 2014)

It really should be in the rules not to acknowledge or help anyone under the age of 21 yrs old. Not even with lifting advice. They can get great info from hs/college coaches...personal trainers, or other sites that don't deal with steroids.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> Would you rather me go into it without any knowledge, I understand I have a lot of potential right know with my natural testosterone etc. but my genetics make it very hard to make natural gains.



I love when kids try and hold themselves hostage like this.

Yes we would rather you go into it without any knowledge and screw yourself up. Because we won't be a part of it

And btw you don't "cycle" growth hormone. It takes a year or longer to take effect

And getting legit GH is much much harder than anabolics.

Either way you don't have a hormone problem. You are lazy. Lazy in training and lazy in your diet. Everyone can gain weight.


----------



## RISE (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm guessing your a hard gainer.  I was 135 lbs when I graduated hs, 120 at your age.  After high school I went from 135 to 175 in about a year.  Wanna know how I did it?
Meal 1: 6 eggs and 2 packets of oatmeal
Meal 2: half lb of roast beef sandwich on wheat with cheese
Meal 3: a whole little Caesars cheese pizza
Meal 4: a half of chicken with a potatoe
Meal 5:  can of tuna (large can) and ritz crackers
Meal 6: whatever mom cooked
Meal 7: protein shake and some oatmeal

I trained 5 days a wk to failure.  If you have a fast metabolism like me you won't be a fat **** but you'll put on some serious weight.  Now please tell me you eat like this and train that hard and still can't put on weight.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 2, 2014)

RISE said:


> I'm guessing your a hard gainer.  I was 135 lbs when I graduated hs, 120 at your age.  After high school I went from 135 to 175 in about a year.  Wanna know how I did it?
> Meal 1: 6 eggs and 2 packets of oatmeal
> Meal 2: half lb of roast beef sandwich on wheat with cheese
> Meal 3: a whole little Caesars cheese pizza
> ...


Right there brother! That's how I ate and more. My mom couldn't afford my feed bill.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 2, 2014)

you don't want to hear it younging but these guys are giving you everything you need . Take the diet advise , Take the little bit of knowledge of GH they have given you and move on. Your comment about the board having a bad rep to me is a good thing, it just means the worthless are staying away hopefully we do a good job of weeding you out . I didn't take advise a lot of guys didn't jumped in and did serious damage so go ahead , run your bunk ass gh that won't do shit for you then its on to the next. 

For the results your looking for you would need to add test to the gh anyway 

good luck nice attitude its gonna get you far


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 2, 2014)

16yrs old and thinking about HGH is just plain crazy unless you suffer from dwarfism which I highly doubt you are going through puberty still and HGH is an extremely poor choice for someone 16yrs old stick to creatine and study the different compounds what they do and are used for and when it's best to use them cause I see nothing good coming out of this question be safe cause you can really screw your body up


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 2, 2014)

Best advice don't rush anything at 16yrs old cause in your twenties you would have a better grasp on what to do you are still growing


----------



## bvs (Jun 2, 2014)

EXINEXIN said:


> A lot of you guys give this forum a bad reputation with the responses you give



why? cos some of the top guys here didnt say that GH is perfect for you and will get you jacked in a week?
saw you posted the same question on ology. lols. maybe you should hang out there instead


----------



## Rip (Jun 2, 2014)

You are 16. You have all the testosterone you need, naturally.  If you doubt it, get your Doctor to have you tested. 
You can use over the counter testosterone boosters. If you look at my profile pic, that's all I used to build what I had and I was 40 yrs old. at that time, I never took anything but over-the-counter stuff. I didn't start taking anything until my 50's


----------



## Rip (Jun 2, 2014)

You're doing something wrong. Knowledge is the key. Learn what exercises to do for each body part, how to use proper form, how to PROPERLY execute exercises, how to eat, how often to work out, how much to do to get results, how to not OVERTRAIN,  etc.


EXINEXIN said:


> I have tried, but my genetics are terrible and would a small dosage 1 cycle screw me up in the long run?


----------



## Rip (Jun 2, 2014)

I would skip white, refined, bleached flour and trans fats. 
Eat Brown rice, whole grain breads and cereals, oats, yams, potatoes, etc. 
Lean sources of protein, such as lean beef, chicken, turkey, egg whites, fish, yogurt, etc.
veggies. 
Eat a meal every 3 hours. if you can't eat a meal, drink a shake or eat a meal replacement bar. 




stonetag said:


> Right there brother! That's how I ate and more. My mom couldn't afford my feed bill.


----------

